# Cheltenham - Thursday



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2016)

Discuss....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2016)

@******)@(£- @£#%@&@*** £%)£+@&@&@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One barstewarding horse! All we needed was one horse to come out but no! So my horse now doesn't get a run! So unimpressed right now! I will be even less impressed if there is a non-runner due to a horse being double declared for the Coral Cup today declaring again for tomorrow!

Sulking now as I am on Hexham duty instead...


----------



## Clodagh (16 March 2016)

Oh no! Such a shame. :-(


----------



## Chiffy (17 March 2016)

So sorry EKW, how disappointing for you.
I was worried he was injured so at least you have him for another day.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2016)

Watching the Morning Line and wondering how we now feel about the Ch4 team,  considering that we did tend to pull a face or two when the regime was changed!!  Me?  It's a vast improvement with the available analysis and ALL the presenters are now growing on me! 

EKW,  that's hard lines,  and it'll be doubly irritating should it all be to do with 'options'.  Try to enjoy your day at Hexham.

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (17 March 2016)

Things have been brightened up by Alice's cheery tones Alec. I agree we have got used to them. Still miss Francome and Alistair Down. To be honest if they can't make Cheltenham interesting they really will have failed!
I enjoy seeing the horses out exercising, Don Cossack is a beautiful looking horse, I read in H and H that he's German bred which is interesting.


----------



## Clodagh (17 March 2016)

I love Don Cossasck, he is stunning.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Really hoping that Thistlecrack lives up to expectations today 

Hating being back at work today after being at Cheltenham yesterday


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

My worry with Thistlecrick is that he has done all his winning on soft/heavy ground. The ground is much quicker than he is used to so it may not be ideal for him.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Absolutely, walking to and from the Cross Country over the main track yesterday the ground seemed much firmer than I had been expecting and with the steady wind blowing all yesterday I can only imagine that it has continued to dry.

You must be gutted EKW, it would be a dream come true for me to lead up there.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2016)

Wimbles said:



			Absolutely, walking to and from the Cross Country over the main track yesterday the ground seemed much firmer than I had been expecting and with the steady wind blowing all yesterday I can only imagine that it has continued to dry.

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Was it Cheltenham that they were referring to this morning,  when they said that the track had had 4mm of water over night?  Either way,  as you say,  the wind will dry it out a little I'd imagine.  If all that's correct,  then the going will probably be similar to yesterday.

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

EKW said:



			@******)@(£- @£#%@&@*** £%)£+@&@&@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One barstewarding horse! All we needed was one horse to come out but no! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crap, I'm so sorry. That's so annoying! 

I fear the ground is against Flintham, where is the rain?!! 

Also worried about the ground for Thistlecrack too..

Never thought I'd be disappointed with a dry sky..


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

So we couldn't get a horse to come out of the Pertemps to get a run but 12 have come out of the boys race so he can run tomorrow instead! Never thought that that would happen in a million years!!!


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

YAY! That's fab! Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for your boy!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

It will make Hecham today a lot Les arduous that's for sure!


----------



## Madam Min (17 March 2016)

EKW said:



			It will make Hecham today a lot Les arduous that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

EKW whose your boy and what race? Will cheer him on!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

This thing today will be cheered if he gets a clear round! I'm only away today as I am back up travelling head. Tomorrow is Sky Khan.


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

EKW said:



			This thing today will be cheered if he gets a clear round! I'm only away today as I am back up travelling head. Tomorrow is Sky Khan.
		
Click to expand...

I've put a few £ e/w on him - good luck! And hope Hexham goes well!


----------



## 9tails (17 March 2016)

Well that race was a complete cock up.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Not a good spectacle at the start

Anyone know if the fallers got up?


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

Not sure :/ 

Awful start. Very scrappy.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

All ready for one of the strangest races at the festival this year....I would just like to see all the top horses going up against each other, no matter who they are owned by and how many they have in one race....


----------



## Madam Min (17 March 2016)

Vautour ate up the ground then!


----------



## 9tails (17 March 2016)

Vautour's turn of foot was amazing!  I rewound just to watch Ruby tighten the reins slightly and he shot forward!


----------



## frostyfingers (17 March 2016)

Although it's fabulous to see such exciting horses I am getting a little bored of the monopoly by Walsh/Mullins/Ricci - I know it goes in cycles but I don't know how healthy it is when there is such dominance (bit the same when Nicholls was carrying all before him).  May be I'm just being a bit churlish!


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

Even though I'm not a huge fan of the Walsh/Mullins/Ricci monopoly that was utterly brilliant! Loved watching that!


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Looking forward to watching his performance when I get home as he sounds like he was super.  Would just have liked to see a horse that has always looked incredibly special run in the main championship race for his type of distance.  Only my opinion and I know they say that his work had been poor but to me it feels a bit like they're HOYS show horses pot hunting at your local riding club


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Although it's fabulous to see such exciting horses I am getting a little bored of the monopoly by Walsh/Mullins/Ricci - I know it goes in cycles but I don't know how healthy it is when there is such dominance (bit the same when Nicholls was carrying all before him).  May be I'm just being a bit churlish!
		
Click to expand...

At least Nichols' horses had different owners and thus different colours to play with!


----------



## 9tails (17 March 2016)

Wow, Thistlecrack was superb too!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

They do say that a good horse will go on any ground and Thistlecrack clearly doesn't mind what he goes on!


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Fantabulous!!  Another one I cannot wait to watch, having to rely on the live updates online doesn't half take the joy away.....


----------



## frostyfingers (17 March 2016)

Lovely horse, how's he bred does anyone know?


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

Google is telling me Kayf Tara out of an Ardross mare


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 March 2016)

How lovely see Tom really appreciate his horse, more than can be said for the leading jockey who may verbally tell us how good the horse is but is yet to be seen make a fuss of the brave souls that carry him to victory.


----------



## frostyfingers (17 March 2016)

Kayf Tara's 3rd winner this week and loads of placings so obviously a fab stallion.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 March 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Kayf Tara's 3rd winner this week and loads of placings so obviously a fab stallion.
		
Click to expand...

He has been in the top three leading NH sires for a while.


----------



## Irish gal (17 March 2016)

What a smashing horse that Thistlecrack, it was like he was in another league. If you mean Ruby AA, it's been reported that Annie Power is to spend her summer break at his place, so there's no shortage of affection there. I suppose we all have different ways of expressing it.


----------



## teapot (17 March 2016)

Of the two horses that fell in the same race, one's at stables being assessed, the other - Niceonefrankie - suffered a fatal inury/PTS, so that's five now sadly.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 March 2016)

EKW said:



			It will make Hecham today a lot Les arduous that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

What's in a kiss? 

(I apologise!) 

Alec.


----------



## scotlass (17 March 2016)

EKW said:



			It will make Hecham today a lot Les arduous that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

Turned out okay ... nice win for Itstimeforapint.   

Hope all goes well for tomorrow.


----------



## Princess16 (17 March 2016)

My friends horse came 8th in the 2.10 race today ! We were all rooting for him at work at one point he was 3rd


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 March 2016)

Another great days racing.  Some stunning performances. 

On a sad note another horse lost today.  That's one too many.   Is the ground just too fast this year ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			Another great days racing.  Some stunning performances. 

On a sad note another horse lost today.  That's one too many.   Is the ground just too fast this year ?
		
Click to expand...

The ground is watered to maintain good to soft, good in places so perfectly good, safe jumping ground.


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2016)

Still buzzing not only from amazing Thistlecrack but brilliant Bobsworth in 3rd!


----------



## Clodagh (17 March 2016)

Oh yes, Mariposa. Bobsworth just doesn't know he is only an old pony. What a horse he has been for his connections.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2016)

I hope they finish Bob's Worth whilst he is sound and in one piece. He owes no one anything and I would hate to see him gradually go down in class after all he has done.


----------



## teapot (17 March 2016)

Ground now officially good for tomorrow


----------

